# HTC Unlocking Devices



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2381...l_is_here_sensation_gets_unchained_first.html

Just something I found while searching the interwebs. I don't know how long till we get ours (Or if we ever will) and obviously we already have Unlocked Bootloaders so its not really a big deal to most on here but still interesting none the less.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

The newest Thunderbolt RUU, presumably the GB OTA, has a code in it to unlock the bootloader using the HTC dev site. Whether they ever "activate" that code and allow it to be unlocked is another story.

Like you said, though, it's not a big deal for most of us as we already have permanent s-off


----------



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

I read some interesting stuff the other day. It seems it wasn't terribly hard to reverse engineer Sony's official bootloader unlocking method so that you can generate the key yourself. When I read it the dev had not released his method but he was providing unlock keys to people if they gave him the required info from the device. I don't know how similar the HTC method will be to Sony's but I think it could be worth looking into for future devices.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I would be leery about unlocking via HTC, as then they will have an easily trackable log of people who have unlocked their phones. I know a lot of you guys don't like people who do it, but if they have you logged then you will never be able to go back to stock and take your phone into verizon if it ever gets completely screwed up


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

**** HTC's method; it's not right. You wouldn't give up a hardware warranty on your PC because you want to run Linux. So why do it on your phone?


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

"poontab said:


> **** HTC's method; it's not right. You wouldn't give up a hardware warranty on your PC because you want to run Linux. So why do it on your phone?


Because with a PC they don't send you out a new PC (at their great expense) just because you screwed up linux. People abuse the system. Plus, HTC isn't just a hardware vendor (or did you forget HTC sense existed now that we have such great aosp roms?)

I, for one, approve of the system.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

"mcmillanje said:


> Because with a PC they don't send you out a new PC (at their great expense) just because you screwed up linux. People abuse the system. Plus, HTC isn't just a hardware vendor (or did you forget HTC sense existed now that we have such great aosp roms?)
> 
> I, for one, approve of the system.


Yup, I just had to send in my laptop for warranty on my hard drive... They sure as hell aren't sending me a new one or even "like" new.

People screw their phones up because they didn't do their homework first, and don't bother to try learn how to fix it, so they make Verizon and HTC foot the bill. I know I would do whatever I could to stop that, so I don't blame them in the slightest.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

In the case of people attempting to game a warranty system this won't stop them from trying & 2 wrongs don't make a right.

IMO the best thing a manufacturer could do is make the hardware as recoverable as possible as to negate the need for these false warranty claims. Not change their grip as people will just squirm in a different fashion.

You know I've seen hundreds of comments on forums stating it's a rampant epidemic (gaming warranty) on phones & I have seen people state that they've basically done as much though I can't recall a carrier or manufacturer even addressing this issue.

Real scenario with my Dinc's camera; something was wrong with the shutter (I guess) & all pics were extremely fuzzy or out of focus. Went back to stock s-on & all with the same results. Is this because of s-off & a ROM/kernel I ran? I highly doubt it. Under this system you're on the hook for something like that even though it's unrelated.

I have a right to run whatever software I legally acquired on a PC it's a shame that this is narrowly only applicable to PCs.

I guess I can (barely  ) see why someone would disagree with my opinion on this but I think we should all be able to concur that this is not at all what HTC stated they were going to do.




__ https://www.facebook.com/HTC/posts/10150307320018084


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

"poontab said:


> Real scenario with my Dinc's camera; something was wrong with the shutter (I guess) & all pics were extremely fuzzy or out of focus. Went back to stock s-on & all with the same results. Is this because of s-off & a ROM/kernel I ran? I highly doubt it. Under this system you're on the hook for something like that even though it's unrelated.


You make a valid point. The best course of action would be to wait a month or two before rooting. In my opinion, the vast majority of true defects will surface in that time. Anything after that is most likely not a defect, but wear and tear / user related.

Additionally, one doesn't have to have the whole phone replaced when one component (ie, the camera lens) goes bad. We all love Modding, and digging into the software if our phones, why not the hardware? There are guides and teardowns on YouTube where you can easily replace a damaged lens, screen, etc...


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

"mcmillanje said:


> You make a valid point. The best course of action would be to wait a month or two before rooting. In my opinion, the vast majority of true defects will surface in that time. Anything after that is most likely not a defect, but wear and tear / user related.
> 
> Additionally, one doesn't have to have the whole phone replaced when one component (ie, the camera lens) goes bad. We all love Modding, and digging into the software if our phones, why not the hardware? There are guides and teardowns on YouTube where you can easily replace a damaged lens, screen, etc...


Only thing with that is, if you mess something up hardware wise, your pretty screwed, and sure as hell won't get warranty because they will definitely know if you open the phone up. At least with software, you can almost always recover.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

mcmillanje said:


> .....We all love Modding, and digging into the software if our phones, why not the hardware?...


Very shaky hands.


----------

